# Just won an EBAY auction...is this too good to be true?



## Jason245 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello, 

First of all, I have lurked on this board for over 3 months, researching and reading about all the great things that HGVC has to offer. I would like to thank each and every one of you for all the usefull information you have put on here.  I started the process of looking into resales (primarily due to the fact that DW and I now have a 9 month old, and we are going to be doing lots of trips to disney ETC over the next several years), and the following opportunity came up (which seemed to good to be true)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281377079859&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160

All my research told me (at least from what I have read here and elsewhere) that:

1. This location doesn't seem to exercise ROFR
2. All units in this location are fully convertable to HGVC for the conversion fee (since I don't have a HGVC account, I am assuming this is going to cost me $400 + 250) and I will end up with 4800 points EOY.

While hindsight may be 20/20, was I wrong with my analysis? Also is there anything I should be on the lookout for in the closing process (Since this is costing me nothing, I am a little concerned that this might turn into information fishing or some other type of scam)?


----------



## silentg (Jul 14, 2014)

Did you miss the $1,126.00 Maintenence Fee?


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 14, 2014)

By my math, $1200 EOY for 4800 points doesn't seem that bad, when It is costing me nothing. I know that there are opportunities out there to buy similar units on the main land for a few hundred dollars less, but if it is costing me nothing and the difference in Main is $300 EOY, I am still looking at ~$1500 in extra costs over 10 years.  And if/when I decide to get rid of this unit, I can pretty much give it away with no real "loss" from my side, or financial need to recoup anything.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2014)

I gave one of these away free on TUG Bargain Deals.

Here's another gotcha, you have to pay the maintenance fee in advance to borrow points, with a true HGVC resort you can borrow next years points and not pay until Jan.

Still a good deal, I paid $299 and I got a couple years use before I dumped it.  I got it for extra room when in-laws joined us, they ended up getting a divorce so I didn't need it any more.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 14, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> I gave one of these away free on TUG Bargain Deals.
> 
> Here's another gotcha, you have to pay the maintenance fee in advance to borrow points, with a true HGVC resort you can borrow next years points and not pay until Jan.



So how does this work for an EOY at an actual HGVC location? Can you borrow from your next use year (i.e., 2017 to reserve in 2015 if EOY-odd)? Or is it strictly by calendar year (borrow from 2015 to reserve in 2014, same EOY-odd setup)?


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> So how does this work for an EOY at an actual HGVC location? Can you borrow from your next use year (i.e., 2017 to reserve in 2015 if EOY-odd)? Or is it strictly by calendar year (borrow from 2015 to reserve in 2014, same EOY-odd setup)?



Doesn't work as well for EOY, you can only borrow ahead one year.  So if you had an Even year, you could book a Jan 2015 stay right now by borrowing 2016 points, then pay for your vacation Jan 2016.

If you need to combine years to get more points, the only way with an EOY is to rescue and borrow into the "off" year.  More trouble than its worth IMO, better to get a bigger EOY point package.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 14, 2014)

So other than the maint fee on borrowed points requirement, is there anything transactional I should be on the lookout for?


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> So other than the maint fee on borrowed points requirement, is there anything transactional I should be on the lookout for?




How are you going to take ownership?  The names (or Trust) on the deed transfer to the new HGVC account, only named owners can check in open season and use club without guest certificate (fee). Conversely, having more names obligates more people for maint fees, but you can always sell it for a penny whoopie!

You will enjoy Bay Club, or the points, it's a well run location with big units.


----------



## amisco (Jul 14, 2014)

*Doesn't seem to be an HGVC enrolled property*

Looking at the ad, the property you bought is not enrolled as part of HGVC so what I think you have is an EOY Bay Club membership that cannot be traded into the HGVC network unless you enroll that with Hilton.  The Bay Club is an affiliated property with HGVC but there are restrictions due to it not being a full HGVC property.  (Allegedly owners at the Bay Club do not get access to the Hilton Resort pools etc, but the Bay Club has its own..and most of the services at the hotel are open to the public (for a price).   While I think that this is possible it will increase the initial cost of the acquisition.  Waikoloha is a great location if you want to go to the Big Island and is very near the HGVC Waikoloha Beach Resort and the Kingsland Waikoloha Resort...not to mention the Hilton Waikoloha Resort (which I understand is now selling timeshares at the hotel).  

Good luck and enjoy your bargain it's still a nice property.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 14, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Doesn't work as well for EOY, you can only borrow ahead one year.  So if you had an Even year, you could book a Jan 2015 stay right now by borrowing 2016 points, then pay for your vacation Jan 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> If you need to combine years to get more points, the only way with an EOY is to rescue and borrow into the "off" year.  More trouble than its worth IMO, better to get a bigger EOY point package.




That's what my instincts were telling me. Thanks for verifying this for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momeason (Jul 14, 2014)

I do not know if this is true, but some Tuggers have said that real estate auctions on Ebay are non-binding. You might want to check on that, if you do not want to own the Bay Club without Hilton trading power.


----------



## Gundy (Jul 15, 2014)

I just closed on a 4800 point unit at the Las Vegas strip. I paid $1,750 on an annual unit. That included closing costs and this years usage. I'm not sure how it made it past ROFR. You might be better off waiting for something like this to come along


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 15, 2014)

My understanding is that for $650 the unit gets enrolled in the HGVC system (this resort is HGVC managed).  ($399 +250).

for $650 (Sunk) cost, I end up with a EOY unit with 4800 points (assuming this closes)... while I know that many (if not most) find it appealing to have annual usage, at this stage in my life, I don't.  

I will have two years to use the points (even if I have to prepay fees in the even year for the odd year, I will still only have one maint fee every 2 years), can use open season when I don't have points available, and will have the flexibility of not being tied into this type of a vacation every year, especially if I want to visit  cities where there arn't really any good exchange options (eg. Paris) or go on a cruise.

As for whether or not the contract is binding, well, we will see. 

If later I find that "This is the life" or that I am spending more than ~$1000 every two years in open season reseverations  (My guestemate of what a maint fee on an additional EOY even unit would cost for another resort), then it will be time to re-evaluate and look into aquiring another unit.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 15, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> ...As for whether or not the contract is binding, well, we will see.
> 
> ...



You are not bound to enter into a sales agreement on an eBay auction for real estate.  Once you sign a purchase agreement with the seller you are bound by the terms of that agreement.


----------



## RichardL (Jul 15, 2014)

*Congrats*

WHAT A WONDERFUL EVENT. KEEP MY NAME BECAUSE I WANT TO BE 1ST IN LINE SHOULD YOU EVER WANT TO SELL THAT UNIT.  THE ONLY REMAINING QUESTION IS HOW LONG UNTIL YOU LIKE SO MANY OF US BID ON ANOTHER UNIT.  I RECOMMEND YOU PURCHASE ANOTHER EOY BECAUSE IT REDUCES THE PER UNIT COST OF JOINING HGVC, IN OTHER WORDS YOU PAY THE $399 ONLY ONE TIME.  HERE IS A COOL TRICK: JOIN HGVC, TAKE YOUR 4800 POINTS AND GO ON HGVC/RCI ON THE PHONE AND IN EXCHANGE FOR 4800 POINTS YOU CAN TRADE I BELIEVE 1 IN 3, AND SCORE A 2 BEDROOM AT KINGSLANDS, NEXT DOOR AT THE KOHALA WAIOKOLOA RESORT, OR BACK INTO BAYCLUB AND IT ONLY COSTS YOU A REDUCED RCI TRADING FEE.  GET MY POINT, YOUR POOR LITTLE 1 BEDROOM BAYCLUB SCORES YOUR THE FINEST KINGSLAND.  PLUS SINCE IT IS A HILTON TO HILTON EXCHANGE YOU HAVE PRIORITY WITHIN HILTON.  NOW LOOK AT HOW MUCH NICER YOUR PURCHASE LOOKS.


----------



## zora (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations!  I started with an EOY at bay club. It's a great learning experience. Even when the children were babies we took a vacation at least once a year. We call it making memories. Take a lot of photos and the kids will remember. Children under the age of two can sit on your lap on the airplane. 
And if you go to the bay club they have a few "pack 'n play" (aka "jail") that you can use for baby's bed. Call to reserve one ASAP if you think you'll need it. 

You got a great deal. When you're older with more discretionary income, your needs and wants will change. But at this point in your life I think you did just great. 

Suzanne.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 16, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> My understanding is that for $650 the unit gets enrolled in the HGVC system (this resort is HGVC managed).  ($399 +250).
> 
> for $650 (Sunk) cost, I end up with a EOY unit with 4800 points (assuming this closes)... while I know that many (if not most) find it appealing to have annual usage, at this stage in my life, I don't.
> 
> ...



OK, I remember the $250 for an EOY Bay Club TS HGVC transfer fee ($500 for an annual) and I remember I had to join HGVC, which I thought was a hundred and some odd dollars, but what is the $399 for?  Sounds like your double paying the transfer fee.  The usual transfer fee for HGVC TS's (not Bay Club or another affiliate) is $399.  You only pay $250.  You don't pay both.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, if you are saying that it really only costs $250 (I thought I had to pay an additional $399 fee since I am not a member of HGVC) This deal has gotten better and better. 

I haven't yet closed, so I am waiting for that and was then going to contact the resort about doing the enrollment.

I was worst case scenario guestimating at the $650 (since I read somewhere that an owner had to pay $399 + 250).


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 16, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> Wow, if you are saying that it really only costs $250 (I thought I had to pay an additional $399 fee since I am not a member of HGVC) This deal has gotten better and better.
> 
> I haven't yet closed, so I am waiting for that and was then going to contact the resort about doing the enrollment.
> 
> I was worst case scenario guestimating at the $650 (since I read somewhere that an owner had to pay $399 + 250).



I may have misspoke.  I said that the transfer fee was $250, but that's actually a HGVC "conversion fee" of $250.  There will be a transfer fee of $50, that transfers the name from the previous owner to you.  So, total HGVC fees are $250 + $50 - $300, but not $250 + $399.  

Step #1: Pay your closing costs & close escrow, so that you own the TS. (NOTE: do not pay for title insurance)
Step #2: Transfer & convert the TS into HGVC & your name. The closing company can/should do this for you.  When you pay your closing costs, the closing company should request the $250 + $50.
Step #3: Once the TS is transferred into into HGVC, your name, and HGVC can confirm that you are the owner, join HGVC (more $$).

Most people selling Bay Clubs on eBay don't know what the HGVC transfer fees are and are typically asking for $399, instead of the $250 or $500.  Work with the closing company.

Closings in Hawaii run higher than the mainland, have they given you a quote yet?

If it's an EOY Odd, Don't give them the 2015 MF.

If it's an EOY Even, the 2014 MF's should already be paid, don't pay/reimburse them.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 16, 2014)

Since the seller is paying the closing costs, transfer fee and recording fee,  and this is costing me nothing, I think I am just going to wait until I get it in my name in full.

I assume I can then contact the resort and ask about the conversion (doing it seperate from the closing )?

This way there is less confusion and I don't have to worry about this getting in the way.

Or does this decision have to be made at closing?


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 16, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> Since the seller is paying the closing costs, transfer fee and recording fee,  and this is costing me nothing, I think I am just going to wait until I get it in my name in full.
> 
> I assume I can then contact the resort and ask about the conversion (doing it seperate from the closing )?
> 
> ...



It can be enrolled into HGVC (so you can get points, etc.) any time.  So if the seller is paying closing costs, I would just wait until the transaction is done.  Then you will pay the one-time conversion fee and also the first year's HGVC membership fee(currently $124/yr, I think).  

The HGVC membership fee is not prorated, so you will have to pay the full membership fee even though over half the year is over.  Because of that, you may consider waiting to convert until the first of the year, especially if you don't expect to make any reservations, etc. this year.  That way you would just pay 2015 HGVC membership fee.

As a reminder, even though you will own an EOY week, the HGVC membership fee is due every year.  The maintenance fee will only be EOY.

Kurt


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 16, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> Since the seller is paying the closing costs, transfer fee and recording fee,  and this is costing me nothing, I think I am just going to wait until I get it in my name in full.
> 
> I assume I can then contact the resort and ask about the conversion (doing it seperate from the closing )?
> 
> ...



Janet Ammirati @ JRA Services handled my closing and she took care of my HGVC transfer & HGVC conversion fee, so I'm not sure who you would contact, but I would assume that it would HGVC, not the Bay Club.  There use to be some information about this on the Bay Club web site, if I can find it I'll post the link.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 16, 2014)

If you join HGVC this year, you do have access to Open Season, you get Silver HHonors status (Hilton likes you better, I get better service, & get offered upgrades), and you get to play with the HGVC web site.  If none of these are important & you don't want/need to make a reservation this year (you can make reservations 8 months in advance of your check-in/departure date), then yes you can wait till next year.

Just remember that you need to pay your MF's in order to make a reservation, be it this year or next year.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> That's true, but if you join HGVC this year, you do have access to Open Season, you get Silver HHonors status (Hilton likes you better, I get better service, & get offered upgrades), and you get to play with the HGVC web site.  If none of these are important & you don't want/need to make a reservation this year (you can make reservations 8 months in advance of your check-in/departure date), then yes you can wait till next year.
> 
> Just remember that you need to pay your MF's in order to make a reservation, be it this year or next year.



For <$130 I will just do it ASAP and maybe use open season to take DW and our son on a weekend getaway somewhere in Florida later this year.

Even if I don't use open season, I can start scoping out resorts and making reservations from begining of 2015 depending on availability (If I close by end of September, and get this thing converted end of  October,  Half of next year will already have been made avaialable to all HGVCmembers and there might not be as much availability). 

Thanks for the reminder about Maint Fees. Do you know if they need a check for those, or if I can pay with a CC?


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 16, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> For <$130 I will just do it ASAP and maybe use open season to take DW and our son on a weekend getaway somewhere in Florida later this year.
> 
> Even if I don't use open season, I can start scoping out resorts and making reservations from begining of 2015 depending on availability (If I close by end of September, and get this thing converted end of  October,  Half of next year will already have been made avaialable to all HGVCmembers and there might not be as much availability).
> 
> Thanks for the reminder about Maint Fees. Do you know if they need a check for those, or if I can pay with a CC?



Either one should be OK.  Lots of owners use CC to get points.  I use the Bill Pay service from my Credit Union.

Here is HGVC's definition of Open Season:

Open season – reservations for 2 night minimum stays can be booked anywhere from 24 hours prior to the check-in date through 30 days prior to the check-out date using cash at Club affiliated resorts and RCI resorts.  Note:  RCI reservations require a 3 night minimum stay and some additional check-in requirements may apply.
Trying to book something within 30 days also makes it ruff for making airline reservations.

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3811/13354723543_f34d02a953_b.jpg


By joining HGVC there is another benefit that you could use right away (MF are not required, unless you do an exchange).  You have access into RCI, thru the HGVC portal.  Although exchanging your HGVC points into RCI is not recommended, you do have access to "Extra Vacations" and "Last Calls", where you pay for the week using your CC. With these you can get a Last Call TS for a week for under $300, the extra vacations are higher in price.

http://www.2013clubprogram.com/content/2013-Club-Program_v31.pdf


If your not already a member of HHonors, you should join now.  Then when you join HGVC, give them your HHonors number and they will give you Silver status.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 16, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Although exchanging your HGVC points into RCI *is not recommended*,


Says who? 

I have gotten some great exchanges.  You can usually get accommodations at RCI properties for less points than the same sized HGVC property -- a 2BR RCI is 4800 points for a week, where a HGVC property is 7000 points in Platinum season -- seems like a good deal to me.

Maybe if you owned another RCI property, it would be more economical to use that property; but there is no indication the OP owns another timeshare.  I find RCI exchanges a valuable option for my HGVC ownership.

Kurt


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 16, 2014)

First of all, thanks for all the guidance and advise you are giving me. One of the reasons I chose to target HGVC was because:

A) the way they treat resale owners
B) All the positive feedback that everyone seems to have about them.
C) The Flexibility of all the options (HGVC, RCI, HHONNERS).

I actually already have silver status with Hilton due to having their Credit card (that being said, I do kind of wonder if the credit card would treat the fees I pay to Hilton as "Hilton" purchases with extra bonus points).

To be honest, I don't know enough to know whether or not RCI exchanges are good or not, but, I live in south Florida and there are sooo many resorts within a 5 hour drive that I can see a lot of opportunity to take weekend getaways at reasonable prices, and stay in a "higher class" of accommodation than hotel rooms would be at the same price.

For example, next month I am going to be staying at the crown plaza on south beach with my wife and son for a weekend getaway. Those rooms are ~$400 a night, whereas I believe I could in the future stay at the HGVC resort for less than 200 a night (or use my points to stay there as long as I am booking for 3 nights).

I do wonder if those open season rates include taxes or if there are additional taxes to be paid on those rates, but I guess I will discover that (or someone here will tell me).


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> I actually already have silver status with Hilton due to having their Credit card (that being said, I do kind of wonder if the credit card would treat the fees I pay to Hilton as "Hilton" purchases with extra bonus points).
> 
> .



I have the Hilton Amex card and they treat all HGVC fees as hotel charges, so yes you can get the extra bonus points...i pay all maintenance and reservation fees with the Amex card...

Actually since i was foolish enough to buy my unit directly from HGVC, i pay my monthly mortgage payments with the AMEX as well...


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 16, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> I actually already have silver status with Hilton due to having their Credit card (that being said, I do kind of wonder if the credit card would treat the fees I pay to Hilton as "Hilton" purchases with extra bonus points).



The fees you pay to Hilton are treated as "hilton" purchases fir their credit card programs.



Jason245 said:


> To be honest, I don't know enough to know whether or not RCI exchanges are good or not, but, I live in south Florida and there are sooo many resorts within a 5 hour drive that I can see a lot of opportunity to take weekend getaways at reasonable prices, and stay in a "higher class" of accommodation than hotel rooms would be at the same price.



Very lucky! If I lived in FL, I would definitely take advantage of the Marco Island and SW FL resorts in open season since they are a bargain and finding an exchange there is very limited. 

The only potential drawback in booking RCI via HGVC for you is the inability to take advantage of reduced points for last minute availability since you are so close to lots of desirable timeshare destinations. In HGVC, there is a fixed grid of HGVC points needed to book a unit based on size and season. It is not discounted for last minute availability unlike a "regular" RCI account.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 16, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> I actually already have silver status with Hilton due to having their Credit card (that being said, I do kind of wonder if the credit card would treat the fees I pay to Hilton as "Hilton" purchases with extra bonus points).



I have the HHonors "Surpass" Amex, and I get 12 points per dollar for paying my maintenance fees because it comes through as a "Hilton" charge.  For my two weeks I own, I received over 29K HHonors points just for paying my MFs via my card.  Not a bad deal, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2014)

I used paying all my MFs and my business trips staying at Hiltons to earn a pile of points.  I used most of them to stay at the Conrad Maldives in a $2K a night room.  It was fabulous, I would highly recommend it, especially if you are a diver.

After 2 year people of replenishing my points pool and not traveling much for work I am again back at over 400K Hilton Hhonors points again.  So they add up.

Too bad they devalued the Hhonors points 2 years ago.  That is why I booked my 2 years ago. Ahead of my schedule to go there.  But at the old points level the Maldives stay was a bargain.  But then again 400K points, I sure I can find somewhere to go.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 17, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 17, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> The fees you pay to Hilton are treated as "hilton" purchases fir their credit card programs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, really recommend Marco Island, we stayed at Eagle's Nest.  

This is a good example where you could use some of your HGVC points and book your week thru the HGVC RCI portal and use less HGVC points than if you booked directly thru HGVC.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 17, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> If you've exchanged your HGVC points in RCI for some other TS, other than HGVC or DVC, and your happy, and it worked out for you, fine, *but in most cases it's still down grading and not recommended*.


I guess I don't consider it "downgrading" when I get an RCI property for significantly less points than the same-sized HGVC property.  I call that "spending less" for the RCI week than the HGVC week.  

Of course, when you spend less, it would be prudent to set your expectations down a bit.  The 4800 points we used for the RCI trade to a 2BR week in Big Sky, Montana was about right -- if I had paid 7000 points for that week, I would have not been happy.  It was a lesser property, but I paid 2200 _less _points than I would have at a HGVC property.

On the other hand, we have had trades in the past where the property was just as nice, if not better, than the typical HGVC (Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Grand Mayan NV, for two examples of RCI trades we have made -- DVC would fall into this category as well).  4800 points for a 2BR week during prime season at those locations is a bargain in my book, not a "downgrade".

Kurt


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Yeah, really recommend Marco Island, we stayed at Eagle's Nest.
> 
> This is a good example where you could use some of your HGVC points and book your week thru the HGVC RCI portal and use less HGVC points than if you booked directly thru HGVC.



I just sent my wife the link to this resort and she seems to really want to go...  I just hope the closing is fast and I can start making the bookings


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Deed was just recorded*

Well, I guess it wasn't a scam because the deed was just recorded per the hawaii land conveyance website. :whoopie:

Now I need to figure out how to contact the resort and get it converted to a HGVC unit.

Does anyone have any experience with this?

My next step is also to join TUG as a paying member


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 3, 2014)

I think converting it to HGVC points is a pretty quick affair.  At least it was when I did it the first time. Call the BC and ask for information.

If you ever purchase more points at a different resort you will get a second HGVC membership number, as the Bay Club has some restrictions on paying MFs prior to usage that some other resorts don't have and as a result it needs it own membership number. 

I have never found it a problem to pay my MFs in advance.  It lets me spread the payments out over the year and not get hit with them all at the end of the year.  

I pay my MFs on my BC and then transfer my point to my other membership number with a easy phone call.  I also pay my MF with my Hilton AMEX card and even the BC gets coded as Hilton and I get extra points for the payment. 

Enjoy, and report back when you are officially HGVC ready.  Because it is after October, you will not have to pay the 2014 membership fee and only the 2015 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> I think converting it to HGVC points is a pretty quick affair.  At least it was when I did it the first time. Call the BC and ask for information.
> 
> If you ever purchase more points at a different resort you will get a second HGVC membership number, as the Bay Club has some restrictions on paying MFs prior to usage that some other resorts don't have and as a result it needs it own membership number.
> 
> ...



I will probably call later this week and see what is to be done and how to proceed. 

I will provide updated information then.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 1, 2015)

RichardL said:


> WHAT A WONDERFUL EVENT. KEEP MY NAME BECAUSE I WANT TO BE 1ST IN LINE SHOULD YOU EVER WANT TO SELL THAT UNIT.  THE ONLY REMAINING QUESTION IS HOW LONG UNTIL YOU LIKE SO MANY OF US BID ON ANOTHER UNIT.  I RECOMMEND YOU PURCHASE ANOTHER EOY BECAUSE IT REDUCES THE PER UNIT COST OF JOINING HGVC, IN OTHER WORDS YOU PAY THE $399 ONLY ONE TIME.  HERE IS A COOL TRICK: JOIN HGVC, TAKE YOUR 4800 POINTS AND GO ON HGVC/RCI ON THE PHONE AND IN EXCHANGE FOR 4800 POINTS YOU CAN TRADE I BELIEVE 1 IN 3, AND SCORE A 2 BEDROOM AT KINGSLANDS, NEXT DOOR AT THE KOHALA WAIOKOLOA RESORT, OR BACK INTO BAYCLUB AND IT ONLY COSTS YOU A REDUCED RCI TRADING FEE.  GET MY POINT, YOUR POOR LITTLE 1 BEDROOM BAYCLUB SCORES YOUR THE FINEST KINGSLAND.  PLUS SINCE IT IS A HILTON TO HILTON EXCHANGE YOU HAVE PRIORITY WITHIN HILTON.  NOW LOOK AT HOW MUCH NICER YOUR PURCHASE LOOKS.



In answer to your question, it took until today. 

I just won an EBAY auction for EOY even bay club... but I paid 700,000% more ($70). 

Closing is included and now I get the advantage of having an EOY  Even and Odd. 

Thank you tugg.  I guestemate that I have bought the equivilant of $30,000 of retail annual timeshare (based on the sales paperwork at my last presentation for a 5000 point annual contract) for less than $100. 

That is an over 99% savings thanks to TUGG.


----------



## JSparling (Jan 1, 2015)

I just closed on a penthouse unit at the Vegas Strip location. 6,200 points. It's only a 1 bedroom so the MF's are amazing - something around $580 I think although I haven't gotten the bill yet. Paid about $4,500 for it. So my purchase price was pretty high but after that my MF $ per point is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 1, 2015)

JSparling said:


> I just closed on a penthouse unit at the Vegas Strip location. 6,200 points. It's only a 1 bedroom so the MF's are amazing - something around $580 I think although I haven't gotten the bill yet. Paid about $4,500 for it. So my purchase price was pretty high but after that my MF $ per point is pretty fantastic.



That is great for you 


TUGG is saving people like you and me hundreds of thousands of dollars a year 

It is probably the best roi on a $15 membership fee I have ever gotten.


----------



## JSparling (Jan 2, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> That is great for you
> 
> 
> TUGG is saving people like you and me hundreds of thousands of dollars a year
> ...



I agree. And if you post a review or two that $15 membership fee goes to $0. Bam! Welcome to the family. HGVC is awesome; you'll love it.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 2, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> To be honest, I don't know enough to know whether or not RCI exchanges are good or not, but, I live in south Florida and there are sooo many resorts within a 5 hour drive that I can see a lot of opportunity to take weekend getaways at reasonable prices, and stay in a "higher class" of accommodation than hotel rooms would be at the same price.



I live in Miami and you will definitely get a lot of opportunities to use the Open Season since you live in FL.   I only own an EOY and mostly do OS here in FL.  I do book Marco Island every year.  It's not that hard to get Marco thru the club if you go when most of us Floridians go in the summer or off season.   I usually book my Memorial Day week during January after people pay MF's and deposit their weeks.   

I imagine prime winter would be different although I have gotten OS in February at Seawatch so it's not impossible.  I usually book Monday to Friday and points stretch to cover two years and then switch to OS when I'm out of points or going to Orlando.  I own a true Hilton though so don't have to pay the MF's up front to book.  I think you may have to do that with BC.  

Orlando OS is always available.  Even during peak spring break I have been lucky enough to get OS 3 bedrooms.  Things may change though going forward since they are hiking the rates.  :annoyed:  But it was good while it lasted. 

Welcome to the HGVC family.  
See you in the hot tub in Marco.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jan 6, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> In answer to your question, it took until today.
> 
> I just won an EBAY auction for EOY even bay club... but I paid 700,000% more ($70).
> 
> ...



I almost bid on that. congrats!


----------

